# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Lova za drugo i treće dijete od grada - 2. godina

## Kapric

Ne mogu pronaći postoji li već ova tema.

Elem, od grada Zagreba, za drugo i treće dijete novac se dobiva u godišnjim ratama.

Mi smo prvu ratu dobili lani u 7. mjesecu. Ove godine još ništa. Je li netko dobio? Treba li pisati posebnu molbu?

----------


## spunky125

ako me pamćenje ne vara, dinamika plaćanja je regulirana rješenjem,  za 1.isplatu piše da će uslijediti u roku 2 mj. od izdavanja rješenja, a za ostale mislim da imaju rok do kraja god. No, nisam sigurna, a rješenje ne mogu naći.

----------


## Kapric

Vidiš, nije mi palo napamet pročitati ponovno rješenje (ionako mi je u Zg, a ja sam još na moru). Očekivala sam da će biti isti mjesec kao i prva, ali ništa...

Je li netko možda dobio 2. ratu, a dijete mu se rodilo lani u svibnju ili lipnju?

----------


## Neli

na www.zagreb.hr budu uvijek obavijesti o isplatama
ovo je zadnja objavljena
http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=25044

nego - je li dovoljno da je samo jedan roditelj s prijavljenim prebivalištem u Zg (preko 5 god.) za ostvarivanje naknade od grada?

----------


## spunky125

jest,ja još nemam punih 5, a dobili smo.  papire predaje onaj tko ima pravo.

----------


## Neli

thanx, spunky!

----------


## Kapric

> na www.zagreb.hr budu uvijek obavijesti o isplatama
> ovo je zadnja objavljena
> http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=25044
> 
> nego - je li dovoljno da je samo jedan roditelj s prijavljenim prebivalištem u Zg (preko 5 god.) za ostvarivanje naknade od grada?


Hvala, Neli. Po ovome bismo mi već trebali dobiti, a nismo.... Mi smo ostvarili pravo u lipnju 2009.

Ovo za jednog roditelja mi je novost. Nekoć su tražili da oba roditelja imaju prebivalište u Zagrebu dulje od 5 g.

----------


## Kapric

Podižem malo ovu temu. Trebali smo izvorno dobiti još isplatu za drugo i treće dijete, a po onom njihovom rješenju koje su slali početkom ljeta samo za treće. Nismo dobili ništa.

Trebam li pisati i tražiti pojašnjenje onoga što su nam skinuli drugo dijete? I zašto nismo dobili ništa ni za treće, iako bismo na to, po njihovu, imali pravo?

----------


## zhabica

ja bi na tvom mjestu nazvala u grad i pitala.

----------


## Boxica

> Podižem malo ovu temu. Trebali smo izvorno dobiti još isplatu za drugo i treće dijete, a po onom njihovom rješenju koje su slali početkom ljeta samo za treće. Nismo dobili ništa.
> 
> Trebam li pisati i tražiti pojašnjenje onoga što su nam skinuli drugo dijete? I zašto nismo dobili ništa ni za treće, iako bismo na to, po njihovu, imali pravo?


čim si stekla pravo za isplatu za treće dijete, automatski ti se prekida isplata za prethodno...
a to što nisi dobila trenutno za treće, zovi ured pa pitaj

----------


## jelena.O

> čim si stekla pravo za isplatu za treće dijete, automatski ti se prekida isplata za prethodno...
> a to što nisi dobila trenutno za treće, zovi ured pa pitaj


nije istina moja je sestra dobila i za 8 i 9 ali ne u isto vrijeme, za svako dobivaš u ono vrijeme ( ili koji mjesec kasnije) od onog kad si dobila za prvu godinu.

njeni su ( ti mali) jedan u 10 ( starija), 2 ( mlađi)

----------


## MarijaP

> Podižem malo ovu temu. Trebali smo izvorno dobiti još isplatu za drugo i treće dijete, a po onom njihovom rješenju koje su slali početkom ljeta samo za treće. Nismo dobili ništa.
> 
> Trebam li pisati i tražiti pojašnjenje onoga što su nam skinuli drugo dijete? I zašto nismo dobili ništa ni za treće, iako bismo na to, po njihovu, imali pravo?


Dogodilo se par puta da su ljudima rekli da su izgubili račun za uplatu, nakon što su ljudi zvali. Nitko ih nije kontaktirao iz Grada. Valjda je to app. Kaos je u Gradu, ma pravi kaos. Izbjegavaju svaku moguću isplatu.

Zovi i provjeri šta se događa. Nemoj čekati!

----------


## Kapric

Cure, puno hvala!

A ono što se govorilo da su rješenja o prekidu uplata u suprotnosti sa zakonom, i da će navodno ipak sve isplatiti?

Kod mene je riječ o blizancima.

MarijaP, u ponedjeljak zovem. Sad sam već zabrinuta.

----------


## Kapric

Evo, napokon je stigao novac. I za drugo i za treće dijete (iako smo dobili rješenje da za drugo više nećemo dobivati). Pritom nisam pisala nikakvu žalbu na rješenje, sami su to vratili na staro stanje. No novac sam dobila 2 mjeseca kasnije nego prvu ratu.

Sretno i svima ostalima!

----------


## ani4

Uf, uf, sta tako puno kasni?!
Joj, nadam se da je to bilo samo radi ove sve zavrzlame i da nece dalje toliko kasniti...

----------


## winnerica

Cure jel dobio netko 2. ratu isplate za 3. dijete? Mi smo lani u ovo doba dobili prvu lovu, sad još ništa...

----------


## jelena.O

ja ,ali mi smo stariji od vas  mjesec dana,prošli mjesec je stiglo.

----------


## Kapric

Meni je prve godine stiglo mjesec dana nakon predaje zahtjeva, lani mjesec dana kasnije, a ove godine još jedan mjesec kasnije (dakle, s dva mjeseca zakašnjenja u odnosu na prvu isplatu). Tako da si znate izračunati...

----------


## andiko

Ja ne kuzim sad...jel onda rodenjem treceg djeteta drugo vise nema pravo na isplatu ili ima? Jel pise to negdje na stranicama zg-a?

----------


## jelena.O

dobila buši za drugo i za treće, za drugo po starom za treće ponovom

za prvo si dobila sve?

----------


## andiko

Prvo? Nemam blage veze.idem probat nac papire...

----------


## jelena.O

trebala si dobit sve za prvog još prošle godine

----------


## winnerica

Sjela mi je 28.10.  druga rata za 3. dijete  :Smile:

----------


## mikka

znaci ako mi u rjesenju pise da ce isplata biti u roku od 60 dana, a proslo je vise od 60 dana, onda moram zvati i vidjeti gdje je zapelo? gdje se zove, u vodnikovu?

----------


## jelena.O

kaj znači i ti buš ipak dobila lovu?
zovi vodnikovu, oni znaju svima plačat u isti dan, bez obzira dal je to 55, 60 ili 71 dan

----------


## mikka

jes, i ja bum, napokon pravda  :Laughing: 

zvala bum, tnx

----------


## jelena.O

kaj to znači da je on tu prijavljen ili neka druga fora

----------


## mikka

je, dobio je privremeni boravak

----------


## ivanche

Mi smo zvali 60ti dan i rekli su nam da se pribraja 8 dana koje imaš za žalbu, tako da je u biti 68 dana.

----------


## mikka

nama je proslo i vise od 68 dana

----------


## jelena.O

mi dobili 3. ratu u četvrtak predano u 7.mj. 2010.

----------


## winnerica

Ajd, i mi čekamo s veseljem treću ratu...

----------


## jelena.O

još mjesec-dva i evo i vama lova

----------


## winnerica

Čekamo još uvijek, ima novosti?

----------


## klaudija

Jučer su stavili vijest na stranici grada da su počele isplate.

----------


## winnerica

Sjelo!!! Jupi!!!

----------


## klaudija

blago tebi! 

nama još ništa  :Sad:

----------


## jelena.O

vi ste mjesec dana mlađi čekaj još malo

----------


## klaudija

> vi ste mjesec dana mlađi čekaj još malo


jesmo malo mlađi, ali su napisali da bi i mi trebali dobiti prema onome što su napisali na netu. Zaključak nam je poslan 31.08..

MM je nazvao nekoliko gradskih brojeva i nitko ne zna kad ćemo dobit novce jer novaca NEMA

----------


## gita75

*@klaudija*
Zovi računovodstvo u Vodnikovoj 6100-392. 
Ne spadaš u ovu grupu za isplatu jer si pravo ostvarila u 9 mjesecu (to je valjda datum na zaključku koji si dobila + rok za žalbu). Tak je meni rekla žena iz Vodnikove kad sam zvala. Isto sam dobila zaključak od 29.07. pa sam mislila da sam ostvarila pravo u 7. mjesecu, ali nije nego u 8. jer nisam računala taj rok za žalbe.

----------


## josipal

mi dobili a rjesenje izdano pocetkom devetog...

----------


## klaudija

*gita75*, 
hvala ti, zvat ćemo danas i računovodstvo.
bez obzira na rok za žalbu, opet smo trebali biti u ovoj  grupi za isplatu. danas je 80. dan.

*Josipal*, mi smo takve sreće, nama uvijek sve kasni  :Smile:

----------


## gita75

> *gita75*, 
> hvala ti, zvat ćemo danas i računovodstvo.
> bez obzira na rok za žalbu, opet smo trebali biti u ovoj  grupi za isplatu. danas je 80. dan.


Niste, jer ste pravo ostvarili u 9. mjesecu, a ne u 8. kad ti je datum na zaključku.
A ovaj mjesec idu isplate za one koji su pravo ostvarili u 8. Nema veze koliko je dana prošlo, tak je meni rekla žena.

----------


## klaudija

> Niste, jer ste pravo ostvarili u 9. mjesecu, a ne u 8. kad ti je datum na zaključku.
> A ovaj mjesec idu isplate za one koji su pravo ostvarili u 8. Nema veze koliko je dana prošlo, tak je meni rekla žena.


Da, evo upravo su sad MM isto rekli.. A na internetu piše da je isplata išla za one koji su predali zahtjev u 8.mj, a ne koji su dobili rješenje tada..
specijalci..

*josipal*, jesi sigurna da ti je sjela baš ta naknada? kaže gđa u računovodstvu da je to nemoguće.. tamo ne znaš tko pije tko plaća..

----------


## josipal

mi dobili novac, zasigurno  :Smile: 

zamolbu predali polovicom kolovoza, rjesenje poslali u rujnu, a novac prije nekoliko dana (a taman rekla muzu kako treba zvati i žalit se- tako da ako ste muža gnjavili mozda i vama stigne)

----------


## klaudija

> mi dobili novac, zasigurno 
> 
> zamolbu predali polovicom kolovoza, rjesenje poslali u rujnu, a novac prije nekoliko dana (a taman rekla muzu kako treba zvati i žalit se- tako da ako ste muža gnjavili mozda i vama stigne)


gnjavim i gnjavim svaki dan, ali još ništa od love  :Laughing:

----------


## winnerica

I ove godine čekamo lovicu, ima novosti?  :Laughing:

----------


## ani4

U 9. mj je vec bila isplata, tako da mislim ta je to to za ovaj mjesec.

----------


## jelena.O

> I ove godine čekamo lovicu, ima novosti?


po svemu sudeći dobit ćeš mjesec dana iza mene, a ja nisam ništ još dobila.

----------


## winnerica

Ti Jelena javi kad sjedne lovica  :Wink:

----------


## Sony

> Ja ne kuzim sad...jel onda rodenjem treceg djeteta drugo vise nema pravo na isplatu ili ima? Jel pise to negdje na stranicama zg-a?


Niti ja.Ima netko frisko iskustvo?

----------


## Sony

Po rijecima stvarno vrlo ljubazne gospode iz racunovodstva u Vodnikovoj- rodenje treceg djeteta ne iskljucuje pravo na isplatu novcane pomoci Grada za drugo dijete.

----------


## jelena.O

prema http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=5723 nema ogranićenja ali drugo dijete dobiva u roku od 2 godine, andiko po tome ispada da si ti sve dobila do prošle godine

inače ako se preklapa onda svako dobiva kad dođe na red, tj. ne dobijaju zajedno osim ako su blizu rođeni

----------


## jelena.O

ak sam u pravu *winnerica* ti bi trebala dobiti idući mjesec, dobila sam

----------


## ani4

> Niti ja.Ima netko frisko iskustvo?


JA sam dobila prosle godine novce za cetvrto i peto dijete, znaci da ne prestaje isplata za prethodno dijete rodenjem novoga.

----------


## winnerica

Jel netko dobio kakvu lovicu, kod mene još ništa...

----------


## Vrijeska

ja sam dobila 9000 još u 6. mjesecu...

----------


## klaudija

Mi racunamo na 12.mj kao I prosle godine

----------


## jelena.O

prošli mjesec je išlo oko 10 tak da jošimaju vremena

----------


## winnerica

Kod mene još ni sad niš na računu  :Sad:

----------


## gita75

ni kod mene ništa...
u napetom iščekivanju sam.

----------


## klaudija

jeste pogledale na stranici grada jel isla isplata?

----------


## winnerica

Nema nicega na stranicama...

----------


## klaudija

da, jos nista ne pise  :Sad: 

nadam se da ce se danas promijenit. ako se ne varam, prosli mjesec su 10. krenule isplate.

----------


## winnerica

Zvala sam sad u Vodnikovu i vele da isplata ovisi o punjenju proracuna tj. da neznaju kad bude al da sam na redu...

----------


## gita75

> Zvala sam sad u Vodnikovu i vele da isplata ovisi o punjenju proracuna tj. da neznaju kad bude al da sam na redu...


Kad si dobila lani? isto u 11. mjesecu?

----------


## pepi

> Zvala sam sad u Vodnikovu i vele da isplata ovisi o punjenju proracuna tj. da neznaju kad bude al da sam na redu...


u kojem mjesecu si dobila rješenje?

----------


## winnerica

Lani sam dobila oko 13.11.

----------


## gita75

> Lani sam dobila oko 13.11.


a onda sam i ja vjerojatno na redu.

----------


## klaudija

cure, jel netko dobio naknadu?

na stranicama grada nis ne pise. mi cekamo u 12.mj, ali kako je krenulo ne bu nis od toga izgleda..

----------


## gita75

> cure, jel netko dobio naknadu?
> 
> na stranicama grada nis ne pise. mi cekamo u 12.mj, ali kako je krenulo ne bu nis od toga izgleda..


kod mene ništa...

----------


## winnerica

Ni kod mene...  :Sad:

----------


## gita75

evo gaaaaa!
počela je isplata:

http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=58897

----------


## winnerica

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## jele blond

to znači da mi koji smo lani dobili u 12 mjesecu, ove godine možemo očekivati tek u 1???
Ajme, a računala sam na to......
Na koji broj zovete?

----------


## winnerica

Imaš br. tel. na prvoj stranici ove teme; i mi smo računali prošli mjesec, sad sam bome sretna da je sjelo jer me za 24 sata čekao kredit na taj iznos... Evo, izvukla sam se...

----------


## klaudija

> to znači da mi koji smo lani dobili u 12 mjesecu, ove godine možemo očekivati tek u 1???
> Ajme, a računala sam na to......
> Na koji broj zovete?


MM je danas zvao gospođu u gr. uredu,rekla mu je da bi uplata trebala biti do kraja mjeseca za nas koji očekujemo u 12.mj. držimo fige!!

----------


## klaudija

ako jos niste vidjeli, da donesem lijepu vijest: UPLACENA NAKNADA ZA 12. MJ!

----------


## Vrijeska

Ima li info za ovu godinu?
Ja sam do sada dobivala u 6. mjesecu, ove godine nisam...
računala sam na lovu i sad sam skoro u crvenom minusu... ajme...
baš se čovjek ne može pouzdati...

----------


## andiko

to i mene zanima...svako malo gledam na mob. Prošle godine je neočekivano stiglo u lipnju...a ove godine očekivano nije :Sad:

----------


## andiko

meni sjelo danas :Smile:

----------


## mama_jos_malo

http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=66797

Možete mi pojasniti ovo :
Navedenu pomoć primit će korisnici koji su ostvarili pravo za ...04/2013.

je l se to gleda kad je dijete rođeno ili kad su papiri predani u ured?

----------


## bodo

> http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=66797
> 
> Možete mi pojasniti ovo :
> Navedenu pomoć primit će korisnici koji su ostvarili pravo za ...04/2013.
> 
> je l se to gleda kad je dijete rođeno ili kad su papiri predani u ured?



Gleda se kad ste dobili rješenje

----------


## mario1970

Mislio sam da se gleda datum rođenja.
Ovo objašnjava zašto nismo dobili novce za 2.dijete ovaj mjesec.

----------


## jelena.O

jučer sjela lova za http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=70231

----------


## winnerica

Ajde, bravo, i mi čekamo od idućeg mjeseca na dalje...

----------


## disciplina

zvala danas, u obradi je i treba sjesti do kraja mjeseca 
ako kome treba info
(klinci rođeni u 9.mj)

----------


## klaudija

Disciplina, s kojim datumom vam je riješenje?

Nama su rekli da do 20-tog treba sjest pa su nam opet rekli do kraja,mjeseca.. Navodno je već obrađeno, samo se valjda čeka zeleno svijetlo za isplatu.

----------


## disciplina

uf ne sjećam se datuma, davno je to bilo

----------


## klaudija

Evo ljudi, danas je isplaćeno  :Joggler:

----------


## Cocolina

u kojoj si banci?
ja niš ne vidim, u RBA sam.

----------


## klaudija

Erste.. Prijateljica je u hypo i sjelo joj je..

----------


## Cocolina

još ništa. nama je ovo zadnja rata za drugo dijete. možda mi još nismo na redu.

----------


## klaudija

http://www.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=72690

pogledaj tu jeste li na redu

----------


## Cocolina

jesmo, drugo dijete 09/2012
ništa nije sjelo. možda sutra sjedne.

----------


## KrisZg

http://web1.zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=73778

----------


## mama_jos_malo

ima li friških info za 2015?

----------


## klaudija

Zna li netko kadće ovaj mjesec  bit isplata? Misle li uopće isplatit?

----------


## jelena.O

Ja dobila 15.10. Za dete čije sam papire predala u 7.2010.,

----------


## ani4

Ma i prosli mjesec je islo s porodiljnm, ovaj nesto zezaju.

----------


## jelena.O

čitam sad da je prošle godine bilo 30.12.

----------


## zutaminuta

Je li tko dobio isplatu drugi dio? Vjerojatno će ići obavijest na str. Grada, ali eto da se malo raspitam.

----------


## Lunčica

ne znam da li sam na pravom mjestu, no…..suprug i ja se razvodimo, prodajemo kucu i svatko na svoju stranu. Imamo troje djece i za najmlađu bi još trebali dobiti 3 rate od grada zagreba kroz iduce 3 godine. Da li razvodom i preseljenjem gubim to pravo?
Hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## jelena.O

a tko je nosio prava?? i gdje se selite??

----------


## BlackyB

Jel netko zna mogu li novci od grada ici na zaštićeni račun ili mora bas na tekući? Hvala!

----------


## KrisZg

Moras ici u finu i prijaviti to primanje, tada ce ti ici na zasticeni. A taj novac ti ionako ne mogu uzeti. Ali ako ne odes mnastane ti zavrzlama.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## BlackyB

Hvala!

----------

